# Wer fährt nächstes WE nach Buchholz?



## John Rico (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ja, mich gibt's auch noch, habe heute sogar mal wieder auf dem Bike gesessen, wenn auch nur Straße...

Wollte eig. nächsten Sonntag nach Buchholz, wenn auch dieses Jahr wohl nur als Zuschauer.
Und da wollte ich mal hören, wem von den bekannten Gesichtern ích da zujubeln kann bzw. wer sich noch als Zuschauer blicken lassen will.

Also meldet euch doch mal, falls noch jemand mit der Bahn hinfährt oder aber noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei hat, könnte man ja auch mal über ne Fahrgemeinschaft sprechen...  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## AndreZ. (21. Mai 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start!!!

MfG André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2007)

Von dir wusste ich ja schon.

Übrigens, deine SMS ist angekommen, habe aber irgendwie völlig verpeilt, dir zu antworten ...  
Aber jetzt bist du ja informiert, hast also einen Zuschauer sicher.

Sonst keiner?


----------



## AndreZ. (22. Mai 2007)

Es ist schon traurig....

Auf der einen Seite heulen die Leute rum, dass hier oben im Norden nichts stattfindet, auf der anderen Seite fährt keiner hin wenn denn mal was los ist!!!

Da muss man sich dann auch nicht wundern wenn irgendwann überhaupt keine Rennen mehr im Norden stattfinden. 

Vor 10 Jahren etwa, gab es jeden Monat ein Rennen: Norderstedt, Oeversee, Harburg, Berlin usw.... Aufgrund von fehlender Beteiligung ist diese Rennserie gestorben, was ich dem Veranstalter nicht mal verübeln kann, wenn in der Elite Klasse 6 Leute am Start stehen!

Einfach nur schade!!!

MfG
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2007)

Schon schade. Aber ein Rennen hat für mich noch nicht die kritische Masse erreicht um mich auf CC zu konzentrieren. Ich habe einfach andere Zeile und das Rennen paßt nicht in den Plan. Schade....


----------



## John Rico (22. Mai 2007)

... was ja aber nicht bedeutet, dass man zumindest hinfahren und als Zuschauer "teilnehmen" kann, um auch so dem Veranstalter Interesse zu demonstrieren.

War letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall sehr nett, da waren auch ne ganze Menge der üblichen Verdächtigen da, wenn auch nur zum Zuschauen.
Gab dann hinterher ein lecker Erdinger in ner netten Runde, war wirklich klasse.  
So wie es scheint, kommt Beppo auch, und ich hoffe mal auf den einen oder anderen Kandidaten, der sich hier nicht gemeldet hat ...

Dann bis Sonntag (bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter)!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Catsoft (22. Mai 2007)

Das ich nicht in Buchholz starte bedeutet nicht, dass ich nicht woanders starte....


----------



## John Rico (22. Mai 2007)

Das ging jetzt auch nicht persönlich gegen dich!
Deine Formulierung hat sich nur (für mich) so angehört, als wenn dir das Rennen zu klein wäre, um in irgendeiner Form daran teilzunehmen.
War wohl ein Missverständnis...

Aber nun genug der Diskussion, ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg, wo auch immer du startest, ich freue mich auf Buchholz und werde dort nach meiner langen Pause hoffentlich ein paar bekannte Gesichter wiedersehen.  


Bis bald im Wald!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (22. Mai 2007)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Es ist schon traurig....
> 
> Auf der einen Seite heulen die Leute rum, dass hier oben im Norden nichts stattfindet, auf der anderen Seite fährt keiner hin wenn denn mal was los ist!!!



mmhh....da hat Andre schon recht. Ich werde also auch am Start sein.
Passt mir eh ganz gut, da es am Wochenende regnen soll und ich daher keine Rennrad Runde drehen kann.

Von Euch hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Altona ?

John Rico - Mit welcher Ausrede nimmst du denn nicht am Rennen teil ?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Mai 2007)

Tach auch,

momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass ich auch nach Buchholz komme.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## sunchild (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sven
Schön wieder was von dir zu hören. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch mal wieder im Wald. Beppo habe ich heute durch Zufall bei CNC getroffen.
Ich bin im Urlaub und kann deshalb nicht anwesend sein.
Dann mal viel Erfolg Andre Z. und den anderen natürlich auch.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. Mai 2007)

Na so langsam kommt ja doch noch Schwung in die Runde!  

@sunchild:
Danke, hoffe auch, dass wir bald mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drehen! War heute das erste Mal wieder los, war richtig klasse.
Auch wenn nach knapp 2 h die Beine nicht mehr wollten, aber das ist nach ein paar Monaten Pause wohl nicht anders zu erwarten.
Werde aber versuchen, bald bei der DOD-Runde wieder einzusteigen und regelmäßig zu fahren.



crasher-mike schrieb:


> Von Euch hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Altona ?


Leider nein, aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja in der Bahn, werden wohl zu den Lizenzfahrern um 13:00 Uhr hinfahren.



> John Rico - Mit welcher Ausrede nimmst du denn nicht am Rennen teil ?


Ne Ausrede brauche ich (leider) nicht, war längere Zeit gesundheitlich "out of order".
Aber die heutige Runde in den HaBe's ging schon wieder ganz gut, läßt auf mehr hoffen. 
Und Anfeuern klappt auch ohne Kondition!


----------



## yamicrossi (23. Mai 2007)

Also, ich bin dabei! So ein tolles Rennen in so einer tollen Strecke: sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen!
Wenn es feucht und matschig ist macht es noch mehr Spaß! Also nichts wie hin!
Gruss
Klaus


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Mai 2007)

Daggi und ich werden auch zum anfeuern erscheinen. 

@john rico: schön, das Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Beppo (23. Mai 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> So wie es scheint, kommt Beppo auch, und ich hoffe mal auf den einen oder anderen Kandidaten, der sich hier nicht gemeldet hat...



Jepp.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. Mai 2007)

Ich auch, allerdings schon um 10 Uhr am Start.
Man sieht sich wohl dann später.

Gruss
Doris


----------



## crasher-mike (23. Mai 2007)

Wie weit ist denn etwa die Entfernung vom Bahnhof zum Stadtpark ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Mai 2007)

ca. 1,5 km

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Speedhunt (24. Mai 2007)

Moin in die Runde,

ich überlege auch noch, ob ich hinfahre. Hab mir nur übelst den Kragen verspannt und hoffe, dass es bis zum WE wieder fit ist. Wenn nicht, werd ich mal mein Frauchen einpacken und zuschauen kommen


----------



## kiddykorn (26. Mai 2007)

So da es ja so schein das ich nicht der einzige Zuschauer bin denke ich mal das ich mit meiner besseren hälfte mal vorbei schaue um wieder gute Vorsätze fürs nächste Jahr zu schmieden(wie die letzten drei Jahre auch schon vergebens ).

Allerdings halten wir uns eine kleine Schlechtwetter-Hintertür offen, schon mal als Ausrede!


----------



## Janny (26. Mai 2007)

Wir hatten schon überlegt, ob wir uns die Zeit zwischen Damen-und dem Herrenrennen mit einer kleinen Runde Richtung Brunsberg und Büsenbachtal vertreiben. Leider sind die Prognosen ja eher feucht. Trotzdem die Frage, ob von den Zuschauern auch jemand mit Rad kommt.?


----------



## Catsoft (26. Mai 2007)

Sieht so aus als ob ich doch um 10 an der Startlinie stehe...


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2007)

Wir freuen uns über jeden Zuschauer - aber was ist ein Rennen ohne Fahrer?
Also auf die Räder und ab nach Buchholz. 
Das MTB-Rennen in Buchholz ist eins der letzten im Norden. Es wird immer schwieriger etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Demotiviert uns nicht und kommt mit guter Stimmung zum Rennen. Wir warten auf euch - besonders auf den Mann mit den unglaublch grünen Augen !!!!??  

SCHÜTZT DIE RENNEN IN NORDDEUTSCHLAND


----------



## crasher-mike (26. Mai 2007)

ich denke auch, dass die Leute die planen dort eine Runde zu drehen auch starten können, auf Sieg fahren sicher die wenigsten von uns und zuwenig gefahren sind wir doch auch alle (wie immer  )

Auf der anderen Seite muss ich aber auch sagen, dass ich in letzter Zeit in einigen Radläden in HH rumgeturnt bin, da ich mein Rad nach langem mal wieder auf Vordermann gebracht habe und nirgends Werbung für das Rennen gesehen habe. Kein Plakat am Tresen....etc..... !?!


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Mai 2007)

Ich weiss schon, wer in der Klasse Senioren Fun Letzter wird!

(es sei denn, es gibt noch die Klasse  Übergewichtige Mittvierziger mit KHK, dort bin ich nämlich Worldcupführender)  

Bis Morgen!!


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2007)

Skorpion schrieb:


> Wir warten auf euch - besonders auf den Mann mit den unglaublch grünen Augen !!!!??
> 
> SCHÜTZT DIE RENNEN IN NORDDEUTSCHLAND



Na da fühle ich mich doch irgendwie angesprochen!  

Schon komisch, da wuselt man beim Rennen irgendwo im Mittelfeld rum, und die Leute erinnern sich nach einem Jahr trotzdem noch an einen...
Ob mich dieses Jahr mit anderem Bike und anderer Augenfarbe jemand wiedererkennt?  

Bis morgen!


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Mai 2007)

Na, das war doch mal 'ne tolle Sache heute!

Ein schöner Tag in Buchholz bei CC-Rennen und netten Leuten, so könnte man den Tag beschreiben. 
Um 10.00 Uhr ging es los, bei den Lizenzfahrern startete Doris (Iron Gun D) und Robert (Catsoft). Leider hatte Robert in der Zweiten Runde am Friedhof großes Pech und stürzte - da war das Rennen für ihn leider gelaufen. Doris fuhr einen großartigen Zweiten Platz heraus in der Damenwertung. Und das nur eine Woche nach ihrem tollen Sieg bei der Mad-East Challenge!!

Und dann ging es, mit zeitlicher Verzögerung, durch die Jugend und Eliteklassen, toller Sport wurde geboten. Am Nachmittag dann das Rennen der Hobbybiker - die FUN-Klasse. Hier hat in der Klasse 15 jährige Simon Seidel den Dritten Platz belegt, in seinem ersten Rennen!  Dann starteten die 19-29 jährigen, hier waren Andre, Martin(gnss) und endlich wieder, Sven (John Rico) dabei. Danach dann die Klasse Ü30, mit Karsten (Beppo), Andre (Sanz), Willy (Tracer) und vielen anderen auch hier aus dem Forum. Es war mein erstes CC-Rennen überhaupt und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, was nicht zuletzt an der tollen Unterstützung der Fans lag! Jeder wurde angefeuert, das ist das EPO der Fun-Fahrer. Jedenfalls möchte ich mich ganz herzlich bei meinen Unterstützern bedanken, dann wird doch noch die eine oder andere Kohle aufgelegt.......
Leider hat nur Beppo das Ziel nicht geschafft, dafür hatte er das "Kunstvollste" Vorderrad  . Schade! 

Wir können nur hoffen das uns diese Veranstaltung erhalten bleibt, ich kann nur jedem Aktivem Biker sagen, fahrt ruhig mit, ist gar nicht so schlimm.
So, ich geh jetzt Duschen und danach Wunden säubern, Jod auftragen........
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Mai 2007)

Ja, so ist es leider manchmal im Rennen. Eine Sekunde nicht aufgepaßt und schon liegt man am Boden  Bin dann in Escheburg noch ne Runde RR geschrubbt...


----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Es war mein erstes CC-Rennen überhaupt und es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht, was nicht zuletzt an der tollen Unterstützung der Fans lag! Jeder wurde angefeuert, das ist das EPO der Fun-Fahrer.



Einen neuen Dauerfan hast Du jedenfalls ab heute. Erik hat mich auf der Rückfahrt schon gefragt, wo Manni das nächste Mal fährt und ob wir wieder zuschauen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Catsoft (27. Mai 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Einen neuen Dauerfan hast Du jedenfalls ab heute. Erik hat mich auf der Rückfahrt schon gefragt, wo Manni das nächste Mal fährt und ob wir wieder zuschauen.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Es gibt ja noch die 12 Std. von Buchholz


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Mai 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch die 12 Std. von Buchholz



So ist das!
Ab sofort laufen die Vorbereitungen! Mal sehen, ob wir eine Vierer-Mannschaft zusammenbekomme oder ob ich irgendwo mitfahren kann.

Wäre dann natürlich super, wenn ich wieder auf Erik zählen könnte!


----------



## FalloutBoy (28. Mai 2007)

Ja, in der Tat, schön wars. Die relativ lange Wartezeit bei den Ü30-Fun-Fahrer haben die Organisatoren mit lecker Würstchen und Freibier wieder Wett gemacht.

Und mit etwas nassen Trails hat die Strecke doch erst richtig spaß gemacht 

Fotos und Ergebnisse sind übrigens online: http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/


----------



## Beppo (28. Mai 2007)

Moin Moin,
dass mit der Zeitverzögerung muss mir noch einmal jemand versuchen zu erklären  nun ja, die Wettersituation gab es vor 3 Jahren schon einmal, wo die Regenmassen in die Turhalle liefen und das Rennen abgegrochen wurde. Ergo: toll dass wir trotzdem fahren konnten, Lächeln; es hätte schlimmer kommen können.
Ich lächelte und es kam schlimmer: http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Bilder/2007/RSG_MTB/Kurios.jpg  

Jooo, wie  es schon geschrieben steht: die Halbe IBC-Truppe war anwesend und allein dass war doch auch schon toll. Vielleicht sollten wir unsern nächsten SFDW zeitgleich mit den Cyclassics legen? Also vorher natürlich. Und dann durch Hamburg radeln... 

Sodenn, bis bald im Wald
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## FalloutBoy (28. Mai 2007)

Beppo schrieb:


> Ich lächelte und es kam schlimmer: http://www.rsg-nordhei.de/Bilder/2007/RSG_MTB/Kurios.jpg



Du warst das ? Respekt. Meine Freundin berichtete mir von dem Knall im Wald. Sie meinte nur, das habe nicht gut geklungen  

Grüße von dem mit dem Regenschirm im Startblock


----------



## John Rico (29. Mai 2007)

Hey Manni,
schöne Beschreibung des Tages!  

Wenn auch sportlich nicht wirklich erfolgreich, so war es trotzdem ein richtig schöner Tag!
Ich hab nach langer Zeit viele Bekannte Gesichter wiedergetroffen und wir hatten ne Menge Spaß.
Leider klappte die Organisation bei den Hobbyfahrern dieses Jahr nicht wirklich, aber dafür gab's hinterher die schon erwähnte Entschädigung und nächstes Jahr läuft's bestimmt wieder besser.
Es wäre nur schön, wenn noch die restlichen Zeiten eingetragen werden würden, aber ich denke, das kommt noch.

Und scheinbar habe ich einen neuen Fanclub bei dem Rennen.
Aber den Titel "Der Typ mit den grünen Augen" habe ich in Buchholz wohl für immer weg.
Ich hoffe nur, dass sie nächtes Jahr nicht auch noch die Plakate rausholen ...


Dann bis bald mal in den HaBe's!
Gruß
Sven

PS: Und nochmal Glückwunsch an Andre! Wenigstens einer der Dienstagsrunde hat es bis nach (fast) ganz oben geschafft! 
Und natürlich auch an alle anderen, die zum Teil richtig gut gefahren sind!


----------

